# Help Identify this Pre-War Schwinn...



## Cleve Dean (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi,

I'm new to the forum and a complete bicycle novice.

I recently purchased an old "barn-find" Schwinn that was supposedly purchased in 1937.

It is a "Latonia" from Boren Bicycle Company in Little Rock, AR. My understanding, is that the bicycle was manufactured by Schwinn, and labeled by the local bike shop with their own private label.

I could not locate the serial number, so any suggestions on where to look will be appreciated.

I have no idea if the bike is completely original. It has Morrow brakes. The seat is stamped Troxel. I assume the fenders and handlebars are original. The grips are mismatched.

I've uploaded several pictures to my photobucket account. Click the thumbnails below to view full size:















You can view more pictures here:

http://s12.photobucket.com/albums/a220/laguna73/Bicycle/




From what little bit of research I've done, I think this may be a Model C??

Any advice or info anyone can provide will be GREATLY appreciated!


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Apr 23, 2009)

Wow, what a find! The seat is a replacement, and the rack is a period add on. Never heard of the Latonia badge, might be a rare bird. Schwinn serial #'s were lost in a 1948 fire, but your Morrow brake hub will have a letter code under 'Eclipse machine co. Elmira NY' which indicates the year. It'll also say '36', but that's the spoke count. I dont have the codes in front of me, but if you post the letter, me, or one of our many cycle scholars can decode it. Welcome to the hobby, with a great bike like that, you're off to an amazing start!


----------



## Xcelsior (Apr 23, 2009)

*Thats it*

frame is a 35 double diamond.  First year cycle plane w/ bunch of later added parts.  nice find!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 23, 2009)

Yup def not c model add some cross brace handlebars with T stem or a/s razor back, long spring seat, miller kickstand, hockey stick chain guard and you will be good to go. That paint will clean up as well. Nice score!

This is a Mead Ranger made by Schwinn for Mead. 36 model came out in 37 for Mead.


----------

